# Specialized Tarmac Comp or Pro?



## spokesman (Dec 31, 2005)

I currently ride recreationally (50 miles a week on average) a classic Masi America 10 speed with all Campy parts. Am thinking of getting a Specialized Tarmac. Is the Comp plenty for me, or should I consider the Expert or Pro models? My rides usually involve some hills, but Connecticut is not the Rockies. My LBS has a 2005 closeout Comp model for $1760 (20% off), but I don't know if they have any Pro's on sale.


----------



## cycledrum (Dec 18, 2005)

From what I've read, the 2005 Tarmac Comp has a pretty good package. First off, the basic frame is the same as the Pro model: Fact 6r. The '05 comp also comes with carbon handlebars which are not even standard on the '06 Expert. You could upgrade the Comp's wheels and components later. Just be sure you want to have the race geometry frame that the Tarmac has. I heard they soak up road vibration pretty well too.

The '06 Pro's shoule be $3200 or $3100 before tax. You'd save a bundle on that discounted Comp. There's always a risk of crashing and I'd feel more at ease lower cost bike of the two. My 2 cents.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

If you're not a weight weenie and don't freak out on specs, the Tarmac Comp will be plenty for you. I've done as much as 600 miles in one week, and it works great - fast, stiff, and yet still very comfortable. Compared to my other bike (specialized allez cr-mo) this one does everything better. And it crashes just fine too, although I was still pissed when it happened (the bike was just fine, but it sucks to crash anything). 

The only disadvantage the Comp has is 9 speed Ultegra and slightly heavy wheels. If that really bugs you, order some good wheels and you're set. There are no good carbon bikes around $2000 with decent wheels anyways. And 10 speed - there isn't much difference performance-wise. A recreational rider would benefit more from training than an additional cog. 

That being said, if you're allergic to money, like the red paint on the Pro, and absolutely must have the best components on your ride then buy the Pro. It's a good value for the price (although I'd be looking at the Six13, Pinarello, or other eye candy if i was spending that much). 

Edmund


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

spokesman said:


> I currently ride recreationally (50 miles a week on average) a classic Masi America 10 speed with all Campy parts. Am thinking of getting a Specialized Tarmac. Is the Comp plenty for me, or should I consider the Expert or Pro models? My rides usually involve some hills, but Connecticut is not the Rockies. My LBS has a 2005 closeout Comp model for $1760 (20% off), but I don't know if they have any Pro's on sale.


I have an even better option for you. If you need a 52, 54 or 56cm frame, ask your local Specialized dealer if he can get you a 2005 Roubaix Comp at a good price. There may be some of these available. If not, let me know and I'll help you.

Cheers


----------

